# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Recife54 - first video test

## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Após algumas preciosas dicas de colegas de fórum sobre software de edição vídeo, aqui fica um primeiro teste com imagem do meu Recife54.

Foi apenas abrir o software, escolher dois clips que filmei recentemente, arranjar um mp3 para banda sonora e clickar num botão "Magic Movie Wizard". O resultado, automático, até que ficou porreiro:



links alternativos:

ficheiro .MP4

hi5

photobucket.com

youtube

Agora tenho de reunir todos os clips que filmei, filmais mais umas cenas e dedicar umas horitas a produzir o próximo vídeo, desta vez mais personalizado e definitivo  :SbSourire2: 

PS: Se repararem, o camarão que aparece nas imagens é um camarão espinho, da nossa costa, e aparentemente fêmea pois está cheia de ovos  :Smile:  se puderem confirmar...

----------

